# sand or graval or both



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

Which one is better to use?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i would use gravel.


----------



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

Why is that?


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I have sand with natural gravel sprinkled on top. Looks like the ocean floor..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Get one that you think look the best.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

O i c...this in the breeding section..


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

i think in there natural habitat it's sand. thats what iv seen anyway.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

There was a thread awhile back on this. Bare bottom or gravel substrate is more suitable. If you use sand, the eggs can get buried very easily and you can lose almost all of them. If you do use sand, I would recommend having a small spot with gravel. Or, you can also take a plastic lid off a coffee container and drill a small hole in the middle. Next, take some dark green yarn and put it through the hole wrapping it around the lid until it's completely filled. Put either small gravel in it while wrapping it so it sinks or you can weigh it down with a rock. This serves as a ready made nest. Good luck!


----------

